# Laparoscopic converts to open Nephrectomy



## RMac (Mar 20, 2015)

If laparo is converted to open, can you still bill for a portion of the Laparoscopic procedure?

currently billing:
50543--denies
50240--pays

Thanks for any input, rmac


----------



## emcee101 (Mar 23, 2015)

As a general rule, when a lap procedure is converted to an open procedure because the original laproscopic approach failed, the only CPT that should be billed is the open procedure, in this case 50240 as you noted. You should also use ICD-9 V-code V64.41 - _Laparoscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure _

Here's an article on the topic from the AAPC website publisned August of last year
http://news.aapc.com/laparoscopic-to-open-surgery-coding/


----------



## RMac (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for helping, i remember reading that somewhere and wanted to double check I also appreciate the link. Rmac


----------

